# Anno 1701+Win7 x64 (Absturz)



## Railroadfighter (20. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hav grad das alte Anno 1701 wieder installiert (+Patch 4 und den Kopierschutztreiber für Win7) und das hat dann auch ca. eine Stunde funktioniert und dann bin ich einfach auf dem Desktop gelandet. Keine Fehlermeldung, kein offener Task, einfach wie wenn nichts gewesen wär. Gibts dafür irgendeine Lösung?

PS: System ist in der Signatur.

Danke, Railroads


----------



## Joker (20. Juni 2010)

a. Unter NTCore's Homepage  den Explorer Suite runterladen

b. Das Zip entpacken. Wenn du Vista 64 Bit hast, entpacke nun noch den  Ordner „x64.zip“. Gehe dann direkt zu Punkt f. weiter. Wenn du Vista 32  Bit hast, packe den Ordner „x86.zip“ aus und befolge die nachfolgenden  Schritte c.-e..

c. Unter Vista 32 öffne unter "Start" -"Alle Programme" - "Zubehör" per  Rechtsklick und "Als Administrator ausführen" eine Eingabeaufforderung.

d. Dort gib "bcdedit /set IncreaseUserVA 3072" (ohne Ausführungszeichen)  ein.

e. Vista Neustarten.

f. Öffne die Datei „CFF Explorer.exe“ im unter Punkt b. entpackten  Ordner mit Rechtsklick "Als Administrator ausführen".

g. Öffne im Explorer Suite die Datei „anno1701.exe“ (im Anno1701  Verzeichnis).

h. Dann suchst du auf der linken seite NT Header/File Header und klickst  File Header an. Nun solltest du auf der rechten Seite "click here "  sehen. Da drauf klicken. Nun noch bei "App can handle> 2gb adressest "  einen Haken setzen und das ganze speichern.


Mit der Anleitung läufts bei mir unter Win7 64Bit einwandfrei!


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. Juni 2010)

Jetzt ist das Spiel nachdem ich ins Hauptmenü gegangen bin (nach den Cutscenes) mit einer Appcrash Meldung abgestürtzt und ein paar Sekunden später hat sich Windows mit einem Bluescreen verabschiedet (system_service_exception).


----------



## Joker (20. Juni 2010)

Hast du das mit dem CFF Explorer probiert oder nicht? Denn ohne den CFF Explorer und der Option "App can handle> 2gb adressest " ist es bei mir auch immer abgestürzt.


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. Juni 2010)

ja nachdem ich das gemacht hab.


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. Juni 2010)

Toll, heute startet das Spiel gar nicht mehr, nach dem CD-Check kommt die Meldung dass Anno nichtmehr funktioniert. Hab auch schon versucht den Haken wieder rauszumachen, es hilft alles nichts.

grüße, Railroads

Edit: Hab auch grad den Patch neuinstalliert, bringt auch nichts. ;(


----------



## Wincenty (13. Juli 2010)

Hast du irgendwelche Grafische Aufwertungen im Treiber aktiviert? wie AA und co.?

Mit denen hatte ich früher nur grafische Probleme und keine Abstürze aber naja bin auch etwas ratlos

Geh mal beiM Arbeitsplatz -> Rechtsklick -> Verwalten -> Ereignisanzeige -> Anwendungs und Dienstprotokolle oder Windows-Protokolle

Dort sollte sich eine Liste finden mit Verschiedenen Ereignissen und schau mal ob die zur Uhrzeit des Crashes nicht etwas findest und falls du's hast poste mal ein Bild vom/von den Protokoll/en

P.S. die Signatur ist weg


----------

